# Kaufpreis Enik (N&W Cycle GmbH) Fahrrad



## Wiesbaden_Er (7. April 2014)

Guten Morgen,

im Nachbarthread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fahrraddiebstahl-14-kinderrad.694233/ habe ich den Fahrradhersteller unseres (gestohlenen) Kinderfahrrad gesucht.

Es bestätigt sich, dass es ein Kinderfahrrad der Marke Enik ist. Den Hersteller (und auch den Fahrradhändler bei dem wir das Rad gekauft haben) gibt es nicht mehr.

*Hat jemand Unterlagen zu Neupreisen von Kinderfahrrädern (16") der Marke Enik aus dem Jahr 2009.*


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2014)

Normalerweise zahlen die Versicherungen den Wiederbeschaffungswert resp. Neupreis eines vergleichbaren Rades, da der Gebrauchtmarkt bei Fahrrädern ja im Gegensatz zum Kfz-Markt sehr übersichtlich ist... Durch die allgemeinen Preiserhöhungen kann man also im Prinzip mehr bekommen, als man mal bezahlt hat. Nun ist dies bei Kinderrädern vermutlich kein Argument, die Börsen sind voll mit Pukys... ob die vergleichbar sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich würde Ersatz besorgen und versuchen diese Summe von der Versicherung erstattet zu bekommen.

Noch ein Erfahrungswert von uns: wenn keine Rechnung (und Rahmennummer) vorliegt, zahlen die pauschal eine eher geringe Summe (anhand eines noch vorhandenen Fotos). Habe das damals nicht weiter verfolgt, ob dies rechtens ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (7. April 2014)

Ja, so werden wir das auch angehen ...

Wäre aber natürlich fein, wenn man das ganze mit Zahlen untermauern könnte


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2014)

Kannst du dann ja: mit der Zahl des Neurades. Wird in dem Fall günstiger für dich sein.


----------

